# China VS. USA For Military Superiority In Outer Space



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2021)

Sad but not surprising to read the lust for power will extend beyond our planet. Reading an article in the Jan 25, 2021 Special Issue of Bloomberg Businessweek I'll pull a few lines from it.
_" .....but both countries want to gain the expertise needed to dominate what lies beyond our atmosphere, with China looking to catch up to-or outdo- the U.S. "Every successful space mission is a tribute to Chairman Mao and the old revolutionaries." "....the company (in China) is planning to a factory capable of producing as many as 500 satellites annually."_

China according to the article has refused to sign on to an agreement called "The Artemis Accords" that allows countries to establish mining zones on the Moon.


----------

